# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Miami (Florida)

## mastrokostas

Το Maimi είναι η παγκοσμια πρωτεύουσα τις κρουαζιέρας !Είναι το λιμάνι που μόνο το 2008 εξυπηρέτησε 4 ,100 000 επιβάτες .Έχει τις ποιο σύγχρονες υποδομές για κρουαζερορόπλοια ,και είναι home port για τισ εταιριες:
Azamara Cruises, Carnival Cruise Lines,
Celebrity Cruises, Crystal Cruises, Fred Olsen Cruise Lines, Norwegian Cruise Line,
Oceania cruises, και η Royal Caribbean International.


cruise_terminals.gif
cruise_guide_final.jpg
πηγη:http://www.miamidade.gov/portofmiami/

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:Surprised: 
Όνειρο!!!
Ευχαριστούμε Μαστροκώστα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε και τον πορτολάνο λιγάκι εδώ και ένα κομμάτι στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα του αμερικάνικου χάρτη 11467. Για να προσανατολιστούμε το ποτάμι που διακρίνεται πάνω δεξιά στη φωτογραφία του μαστρο-Κώστα είναι το Miami River που φαίνεται στο απόσπασμαστην κάτω μεριά.
miami.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Όνειρο!!!
> Ευχαριστούμε Μαστροκώστα!


Πρπει να είναι εφιάλτης η πλοήγηση για να μπέις μέσα... Δεξιά και αριστερά του διαύλου έχει πολλά αβαθή και μεγάλη κυκλοφορία από μικρά σκάφη μέχρι κοντεϊνεράδικα για το στθμό στα ανατολικά του λιμανιού και πολλές ώρες σταντμπάι... 

Βλέπουμε παρακάτω το δίαυλο στο πάνω μέρος στη μέση της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται το νησί Fisher και πάνω δεξια το Virginia Key:
picture_12_large.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Πρπει να είναι εφιάλτης η πλοήγηση για να μπέις μέσα... Δεξιά και αριστερά του διαύλου έχει πολλά αβαθή και μεγάλη κυκλοφορία από μικρά σκάφη μέχρι κοντεϊνεράδικα για το στθμό στα ανατολικά του λιμανιού και πολλές ώρες σταντμπάι... 
> 
> Βλέπουμε παρακάτω το δίαυλο στο πάνω μέρος στη μέση της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται το νησί Fisher και πάνω δεξια το Virginia Key:
> picture_12_large.jpg


Μιλάμε όμως για υποδομές όμως έτσι. Ας ρίξουν μια ματιά και οι δικοί μας που θέλουν να κάνουν τον Πειραιά κέντρο κρουαζιέρας για τη Μεσόγειο να πάρουν ιδέες...

P.S Φαίνεται και ένα πρωην ελληνικό βαποράκι εδω μπροστά. Το πρωην Olympic Voyager της τότε Royal Olympic Cruises του Ποταμιάνου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο, ας πάρουμε μια ιδέα από τις υποδομές για κρουαζιερόπλοια και ας κάνουμε μια σύγκριση με τον Πειραιά:

Port of Miami, Passenger Terminal No. 6
(25°46'48"N., 80°10'51"W.): 229 m μέτωπο, 9,75 m
βάθος παραβολής, ύψος καταστρώματος 2,3 m
Port of Miami, Passenger Terminals Nos. 1 to 5,
and 10 (Bays 1 to 25&#190 :Wink:  (25°46'45"N., 80°10'34"W.):
981,5 m μέτωπο, 9,45 m έως 11,0 m
βάθος παραβολής, ύψος καταστρώματος 2,3 m
 Port of Miami, Bays 25&#190; to 38 (25°46'33"N.,
80°10'04"W.): 487,7 m μέτωπο, 11,0 m
 βάθος παραβολής, ύψος καταστρώματος 2,3 m
 Port of Miami, Passenger Terminals Nos. 8 and 9
(Bays 38 to 45) (25°46'28"N., 80°09'56"W.): 512 m μέτωπο, 11,0 m
  βάθος παραβολής, ύψος καταστρώματος 2,3 m

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφία που δημοσιέυτηκε από τη σελίδα της Celebrity στο facebook
 Έτσι είναι ο Χειμώνας στο Μαϊάμι..
Miami.jpg
Celebrity Cruises

----------

